# dansguardian is not working



## chamba (May 18, 2010)

hi folks,

I'm frustrated to make my dansguardian run, I don't know what is the problem but my squid is running and is caching everything and dansguardian shows that is running but when i set the browser to 8080 it says:
error
the requested url could not be retrieved
The following error was encountered:
 - Access Denied
 Access control configurations prevents your request from being allowed at this time. pleans contact ... ISP ...


```
[root@dg /usr/home/chamba]# ps -aux|grep dansguardian
squid   1276  0.0  2.8 16852 14560  ??  Ss   10:47PM   0:00.17 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1277  0.0  2.9 16852 14580  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.02 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1278  0.0  2.8 16852 14544  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.01 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1279  0.0  2.9 16852 14600  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.34 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1280  0.0  2.9 16852 14580  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.13 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1281  0.0  2.8 16852 14540  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.06 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1282  0.0  2.8 16852 14540  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.06 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1283  0.0  2.8 16852 14540  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.05 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1284  0.0  2.8 16852 14544  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.05 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1285  0.0  2.8 16852 14544  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.06 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1286  0.0  2.8 16852 14548  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.06 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
```


```
[root@dg /usr/home/chamba]# ps -aux |grep squid
squid   1041  0.0  0.4  5320  2188  ??  Is    9:18PM   0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/squid -D
squid   1043  0.0  1.6 12488  8100  ??  S     9:18PM   0:14.58 (squid) -D (squid)
squid   1044  0.0  0.1  1376   736  ??  I     9:18PM   0:00.05 (unlinkd) (unlinkd)
squid   1276  0.0  2.8 16852 14564  ??  Is   10:47PM   0:00.19 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1277  0.0  2.9 16852 14580  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.03 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1278  0.0  2.8 16852 14544  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.01 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1279  0.0  2.9 16852 14600  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.39 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1280  0.0  2.9 16852 14592  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.16 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1281  0.0  2.9 16852 14584  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.09 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1282  0.0  2.9 16852 14580  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.10 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1283  0.0  2.9 16852 14580  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.08 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1284  0.0  2.9 16852 14584  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.06 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1285  0.0  2.8 16852 14544  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.06 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   1286  0.0  2.8 16852 14548  ??  I    10:47PM   0:00.06 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   2538  0.0  2.8 16852 14560  ??  I     6:25AM   0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   2539  0.0  2.8 16852 14564  ??  I     6:25AM   0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   2540  0.0  2.8 16852 14564  ??  I     6:25AM   0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   2541  0.0  2.8 16852 14564  ??  I     6:25AM   0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   2542  0.0  2.8 16852 14564  ??  I     6:25AM   0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
squid   2543  0.0  2.8 16852 14564  ??  I     6:25AM   0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/dansguardian
root    1089  0.0  0.1  3128   760  p0  I+    9:23PM   0:00.15 tail -f /var/squid/logs/access.log
root    2545  0.0  0.1   388   268  p1  R+    6:29AM   0:00.01 grep squid
```
squid.conf


```
http_port 3128

dansguardian
proxyport = 3128
filterport = 8080
```

here is some lines from access.log with tail -f 


```
1274157326.111      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_DENIED/403 1334 GET [url]http://www.abola.pt/[/url] - NONE/- text/html
2010.5.18 6:35:26 - 192.168.1.102 [url]http://www.abola.pt[/url]  GET 1055 0  1 403 text/html   -
1274157326.276      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_DENIED/403 1356 GET [url]http://www.abola.pt/favicon.ico[/url] - NONE/- text/html
2010.5.18 6:35:26 - 192.168.1.102 [url]http://www.abola.pt/favicon.ico[/url]  GET 1077 0  1 403 text/html   -
1274157329.285      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_DENIED/403 1356 GET [url]http://www.abola.pt/favicon.ico[/url] - NONE/- text/html
2010.5.18 6:35:29 - 192.168.1.102 [url]http://www.abola.pt/favicon.ico[/url]  GET 1077 0  1 403 text/html   -
1274157336.079      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_DENIED/403 1334 GET [url]http://www.abola.pt/[/url] - NONE/- text/html
2010.5.18 6:35:36 - 192.168.1.102 [url]http://www.abola.pt[/url]  GET 1055 0  1 403 text/html   -
```

any idea please??

thank you


----------



## chamba (May 18, 2010)

ho folks,

Finaly i found out my mistake, i forgot to add the line http_access localhost so it was denying everything. Not it's working

Thanks for your support


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2010)

Again, format your posts!


----------



## GranvilleWoods (May 18, 2011)

Hello, 
   I am having a related problem. All of my attempts,  (by editing the weighted-*phraselists*, *urlblocking* and *bannedsite* list in the dansguardian main folder) to block the following "proxy" site have failed. Users are able to use this web proxy, to *bypass content filtering*. Do you have any suggestions? How would you filter by *keyword*, it seems to be unfiltered by design. 

*Test your might...*

http://hhh4.info/


-GWoods


----------

